
Show HN: REST+GraphQL API for Doctor Who episodes, actors, directors, and more - csixty4
https://api.catalogopolis.xyz/docs/
======
csixty4
This is a project I've been working on in my spare time. My goal is to use it
to provide the data for a little app I'm building, but I'm having too much fun
just adding facts to the API.

